# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering confused of choosing between software or core company

## sriniwaz

Hi Everybody,
          I'm graduate from mechanical engineer this year(2008).. I have been selected by a software company., I did't know any softwares other than "C"..  I'm very much confused in selecting between software or core company., Moreover i'm interested in mechanical company and i know some mechanical designing softwares & secured 84%.. still i did't get job in that field... 

Can anyone brief about the future of mechanical engineers in the software concerns.,, After 5-6 years where will be i am in this software field., Wat to do for me (Mechanical engineers) to survive in this software field

----------


## bikash278

try in CAD/CAM , as it has better and broader feature....

----------


## MarutiPawar

Yes try CAD/CAM

----------


## dinakarj

Try to attend interviews for core companies sincerely and if u dont get try to get into software,but any way software field is not reliable

----------


## INS_Vikram

Being a Mechanical Engg, i know the value of Mechanical. I would suggest u to go into Core for now and gain domain knowledge, understand the processes etc. Once u have 2-3 yrs of Xperience, u can then switch to SAP or Oracle Apps and earn like anything. U'll then be a Functional Consultant and any good company would hire u for sure. Also, the current crises situation will also have eased out.

Best of Luck,
Vikram

----------

